# Questions



## jpeck (Aug 20, 2007)

Can you use a bullet smoker for this?  If so is the char./hickery placed at the bottom?  Do you use the water pan?  How long?  Can I make a cold smoker for this cheap?  And lastly, Can you use store bought cheese?


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 20, 2007)

The instructions I started with were for a bullet smoker but since I am cookin with a stick burner I had to modify the process. The trick is to keep the temp below 90 degrees. Good luck when the temp outside is above 90. I think the orignal instructions I had came from Jeffs site


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

When it's warm out say above 70 I don't use charcoal I just light a chunk of wood and when it gets going good I let it smolder and it's fine that way.


----------



## reflect (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, good idea Deb. I normally get two or the lumps of charcoal going with a wood chunk on top. Less heat your way. I will have to try that.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Deb, I haven't tried smoking cheese yet, how long do you expose it to smoke?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

I would leave it only about 30 to 60 minutes depend on what kind. Horseradish cheedar can take about the most smoke or hot cheeses, jalepino, pepperoni cheeses but mild cheeses get to smokey real quick 30 minutes MAX. It will change color fast to warm you to pull it. When it startes to get cloudy or yellowish in stead of white pull it and refridgerate it. Cheese sucks up smoke real fast and don't eat it hot it's awful!


----------

